# Sno-Seal How Often?



## PB (Jan 19, 2009)

How often do you apply sno-seal to your boots?


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 19, 2009)

The answer is…whenever they need it. Sno-seal, pecards, obenaufs etc is all about the same. Some sort of goo mixture of petroleum jelly and beeswax. Jelly soaks into the leather, wax is suppost to keep out the water. They work for a time but nothing will actually “waterproof” a leather boot. You can slather any kind of goo you like on your whites and go for a walk in tall wet grass and they will be soaked in minutes. Same go true for wax/tin cloth. Waterproof requires a rubber boot. I like Hunter wellies but others are available.


----------



## slowp (Jan 19, 2009)

Haaar. I felt like haaaring so I did.) That's why I went and got Kuliens again. They are extremely water resistant when properly greased. I might get a little bit damp feet but if they are the same as they used to be, I can wade creeks in them and have dry feet. I don't know why. The bootmaker says it is because he uses excellent cuts of leather. 

But, since we have snow on the ground and leather caulks make for platforms in the snow, I'm wearing the rubber boots.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 20, 2009)

Them Kuliens look like a great boot. Out on our coast, boot builders are all dead and gone. You have a hard time finding a decent cobbler. Do the Kuliens have an “arch ease” system like Whites?? I really did not like the “arch ease” when I first got my Whites but now that my feet have been properly broken in by the boots, I think I would miss it in a work boot. I am on my third pair of smokejumpers but they are getting kinda ratty. I was thinking about trying wesco firestormer instead.


----------



## slowp (Jan 20, 2009)

Mine have an arch like the Whites because when I went into Kuliens for the first time, I said I wanted one just like the Whites. A local guy said that had the former Kulien owner been there, he would have thrown me out of the store. I guess they were kind of like The Soup Nazi. No Boots For You. But that had changed by the time I went there. I'll just continue to work grease into them. They'll be ready for the logging startup in May or June if there is one.


----------



## captainsteep (Jan 20, 2009)

*waterproofer*

believe it or not there is a good cheap waterproofer its called slipit its used for woodworking surfaces and food pros, you can get it at Bailies just past it on once a week keeps things soft and dry, try it.


----------



## brnchbrkr (Feb 3, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> How often do you apply sno-seal to your boots?



http://sectionhiker.com/2008/08/20/sno-seal-waterproofing-new-hiking-boots/
http://outside.away.com/outside/gear/gearguy/200301/20030107.html

Depends how much you use your boots, it will wear off. Just reapply when you see it has worn off.

Some say to use an Hair Dryer, warm up the boots as much as you can, then apply the Sno Seal for max penetration. Treat as many times as you think the leather is absorbing.

(some have been known to use the oven....to warm the leather and bake it in...a couple of times!!) ;-)

Atsko, Inc.
2664 Russell St
Orangeburg, SC 29115
MATERIAL SAFETY DATE
EMERGENCY NO:
(803) 531-1820
FOR TRANSPORTATION EMERGENCY
CONTACT:
CHEM-TEL INC NO:
800-255-3924
1
0 0
SECTION I: IDENTIFICATION
SECTION II: NORMAL HANDLING PROCEDURES
SECTION III: HAZARDOUS INGREDIENTS
SECTION IV: FIRE AND EXPLOSION HAZARD DATA
SECTION V: HEALTH HAZARD DATA
SECTION VI: EMERGENCY FIRST-AID PROCEDURES
chemical name & synonyms
chemical family formula trade name
description cas no.
precautions in storing and handling
protective equipment ventilation
basic material CAS# percent OSHA PEL/TLV significant effects
flash point
method
DOT hazard classification flammable explosive limits
upper lower
extinguishing media special fire hazard & fire fighting procedures
threshold limit value (TLV) symptoms of over exposure
skin
eyes
ingestion
inhalation
WAX
WAX PROPRIETARY SNO-SEAL®
LIGHT YELLOW SEMISOLID SEE SECTION III
STORE IN COVERED AREA KEEP FROM COLD DO NOT CONTAMINATE ANIMAL FEED OR WATER WITH THIS PRODUCT
EYE PROTECTION
GLOVES
OTHER
NONE REQUIRED FOR NORMAL USE
NONE REQUIRED FOR NORMAL USE
NONE REQUIRED
NORMAL
WAX
MINERAL SPIRITS 8052-41-3
<65%
<35%
NOT EST
100 PPM NAUSEA, DEFATTING SKIN.
135o F
COC NA 2%
REGULAR FOAM, OR WATER FOG, OR CO2, OR DRY CHEMICAL FRESH AIR RESPIRATORS
NOT ESTABLISHED NONE
SLIGHT IRRITANT
NOT LIKELY TO GET INTO EYES SLIGHT IRRITANT
DO NOT INDUCE VOMITING
REMOVE TO FRESH AIR
ITEM 1330, 1331, & 1333
COMBUSTIBLE (173.115)

http://www.duluthtrading.com/media/images/msds/43035MSDS.pdf


----------

